# Connexion réseau au disque dur de la Livebox 5 impossible



## Jeffouille (29 Décembre 2020)

Salut à tous,

Ayant récament switché de FREE vers ORANGE pour avoir la fibre, je n'arrive pas à me connecter au disque reseau de la Livebox 5.
Je reste bloqué là :







J'ai bien essayé tout les login/mdp possibles mais rien ne passe...

Des idées ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## radioman (29 Décembre 2020)

de mémoire:
nom: admin
mot de passe : les 6 (ou 8) premiers caractères du code WIFI …
Edit: après vérification dans trousseau d'accès: les 8 premiers caractères …
Edit 2: ah bé non, marche pô …
la manip' fonctionne pour se connecter à la page d'administration de la box …


----------



## Jeffouille (30 Décembre 2020)

> Edit 2: ah bé non, marche pô …



Oui, je l'avais essayé...


----------



## peyret (30 Décembre 2020)

Jeffouille a dit:


> Oui, je l'avais essayé...


Salut,

...t'as pris l'option stockage dans ta livebox5 ?


----------



## Jeffouille (30 Décembre 2020)

En fait, le commercial d'Orange me l'a vendu comme tel, mais je n'en suis plus si certain à l'arrivée ...
Comment vérifier cela ?
C'est une option ? Si oui, logicielle ou hardware ?


----------



## Jeffouille (30 Décembre 2020)

Arfff ... j'ai trouvé ça ... et ça ... visiblement c'est uniquement pour les enregistrements !

Ce que je voudrais c'est retrouver ce que j'avais avec la Freebox Revolution, à savoir, un disque dur accessible de mes différents ordis afin de pouvoir streamer sur mes 2 players TV.


----------



## peyret (30 Décembre 2020)

Jeffouille a dit:


> En fait, le commercial d'Orange me l'a vendu comme tel, mais je n'en suis plus si certain à l'arrivée ...
> Comment vérifier cela ?
> C'est une option ? Si oui, logicielle ou hardware ?


En effet il a été arrêté --> https://assistance.orange.fr/livebo...ckage-livebox-arret-du-service-_277539-818314


----------



## peyret (30 Décembre 2020)

Jeffouille a dit:


> Arfff ... j'ai trouvé ça
> 
> 
> Jeffouille a dit:
> ...


...pas de lien ?


----------



## Jeffouille (30 Décembre 2020)

Voila


----------



## peyret (30 Décembre 2020)

Jeffouille a dit:


> Voila


C'est le
Décodeur Livebox Play autrement dit "le décodeur tV"​et pas la livebox

(concernant la livebox, j'ai toujours cette 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
, mais jamais pu me connecter.... moi non plus)


----------



## Jeffouille (30 Décembre 2020)

Jeffouille a dit:


> Ce que je voudrais c'est retrouver ce que j'avais avec la Freebox Revolution, à savoir, un disque dur accessible de mes différents ordis afin de pouvoir streamer sur mes 2 players TV.



Du coup, quelle serait la solution ?


----------



## nemrod (26 Décembre 2021)

Hello,

Pas de solution


----------



## Jeffouille (27 Décembre 2021)

La solution pour laquelle j'ai opté : 1 AppleTV sur chaque TV et Streaming avec Infuse.
Ca demande un certain budget, mais ça fonctionne.


----------



## nemrod (27 Décembre 2021)

On a l’Apple TV, c’est pas la question


----------



## Jeffouille (27 Décembre 2021)

Ben si quand même.
C'était le but que j'ai quand j'ai créé ce post.

Quand à la Livebox, on reste chez _France Telecom_ !!!


----------

